# Oh what a beautiful morning!



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

The days are getting longer - a wee ***** of light (enough to see my way across the garden) just before 7am this morning.

Although a cold and frosty start - it's very sunny and bright up here in Caledonia today.

The birds are very busy too - I think they're starting to look for places to build their nests  

I just love Springtime, knowing that all those long summer days are just around the corner


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

It is nice. I remember thinking that as I defrosted the water pipes  Seems nature is as confused about global warming as the rest of us :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Have to agree I've just come back from a walk to get some milk,pleasuring myself  :lol: In what for me is the first warm spring morning this year :!:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Out for a walk before brekkie round the top end of Chichester harbour this morning.

Beautiful weather and, thank god, all the mud frozen solid to make walking a pleasure.

Back to the van for eggie bacon and cups of coffee.

Went to Chichester street market yesterday and bought a hock. Now roasting in the oven....yum, yum!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Lovely day in Clevedon sun shining, bit of frost this morning but all gone now.
Busy loading the van for our 5 Month trip starting Tuesday

Loddy


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I can concur with the most lovely Hezza that here in our neck of the woods the sun is splitting the trees, the birdies are singing and all is well with the world. Oh and I have also hung out me washing!!!!!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

carolgavin said:


> Oh and I have also hung out me washing!!!!!


Is that the first this year?
I like it when I can get me smalls out in the fresh air for a bit of a blow


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Had my first Barbie of the year and just finished clearing up and now off to do some motorhome polishing.

peedee


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and I have also hung out me washing!!!!!
> ...


Yes indeed it is Hezza, makes such a difference not to have ones hoose like a steamie!!


----------

